# What is your favourite horse colour?



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

And what colour horses do you own/ride? In my herd of 5, there's a brown, a bay, a chestnut, a grey, and a palomino.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Lots of colours (but really just brown, chestnut and grey)


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorrel with a little bit of chrome is what catches my eye the fastest.

I have in my herd currently, 1 silver dapple, 2 blacks, 1 brown, 1 bay, 1 dun, 1 black/white paint, 4 sorrel/white paints.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

A really red chestnut! Thankfully, that's exactly what I have now!


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I like: Black with some chrome, Black and White, Buckskin, Duns, and Roans.
What I have: Brown, Black with a bit of chrome, black and white and Dun.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

My favorites are blue roans, grullas, and any horse with pangare.

My little herd consists of a chestnut tobiano paint and a chestnut varnish snowcap appy.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

To be honest.. I have seen good looking horses/ ugly horses in every color.. I am a sucker for greys/ dapple greys and B/W pintos.. and palominos, but I have seen some bad looking ones as much as good looking ones


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm a sucker for a really well built, shiny chestnut with CHROME. You almost can't have too much chrome for me. 

What do I ride/own? 

3 Chestnuts with Chrome
1 Bay Tobi pinto 
1 Palomino
1 Bay Dun
1 Cremello
1 Buckskin


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I love bays, chestnuts, brown/white Paints, duns, buckskins, dapple greys, blue roans, and blacks.

I currently own a bay and will possibly be getting a black/white paint. But I've ridden chestnuts/sorrels, flea-bitten grays, a odd roan, a black/white maybe some brown paint.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

My favourite has always been buckskin. I also love greys, bay overos, duns, and blue roans. But now I'm particularly enamored of a bright chestnut with chrome...wonder why that could be.

I was at a barn the other day though and I saw the PRETTIEST brown horse I've ever seen. At first I thought she was a liver chestnut with just this gorgeous gradation of colour from her nose up. I would not say no to that!


----------



## BowmanFarms (Jul 24, 2014)

I love flashy colors. Paints, duns, buckskins and palominos but my absolute favorite is grulla.

I own a paint and palomino, and just sold a dunskin.


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

Chestnuts are so gorgeous, aren't they? I used to think they were plain and boring and it seemed like everyone had one, but if you've got a well-built chestnut horse, maybe even with some chrome, you are LUCKY! My own chestnut is dark red with a mane and tail so dark they're almost black.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

My absolute favorite colour is a black with minimal to no chrome. I also love grullos, palominos, buckskins and blue roans. 

I currently own a black and a grullo. I have also owned a palomino and dappled grey, but sold both of them.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Color is frosting on the cake, if the horse is beautiful in build, shape, hair (love thick long tails, manes and forelocks) and a personality that is happy or energetic, the horse already has my attention no matter the color. I do love contrast as well, whether that is having chrome, pinto markings or is just a completely different color compared the other horses. A solid bay or chestnut that is beautifully built and glows with happiness will grab my attention if they are the only one in sight or if the other horses aren't as well built or have as nice of an attitude. 

I rode a dapple grey at a small horse show many years ago and had all sorts of compliments on how beautiful he was (I personally disliked his inability to grow thick or long hair anywhere). He was the only grey at the entire show and was instantly recognized and admired due to his color and build/conformation. His half sister was also at the show, a plain bay with no chrome of any kind. No compliments from anyone, she looked just like the other 15 solid bays. 

I like variety, each horse distinctly different in color compared to those around them. Love Norwegian Fjords and would love to own one but I wouldn't want a herd because they are nearly an identical color to each other with some variation of shade.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Mahogany Bay would be my favourite.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm a sucker for a nice, dark liver chestnut. But really, any color is fine with me, though I'm generally not a huge fan of all or mostly grayed out horses. 

I have a bay and white pinto.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

BUCKSKINS!!!! Unfortunately, I don't have one as of right now, but I do have a gorgeous black and white paint who is equally beautiful!


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I always look at conformation first, but everything else is there I really like super bright red chestnuts with chrome and flaxen manes and tails...yummy! I'm also a sucker for the traditional 'seal brown' black or nearly black body with a lighter brown muzzle, with or without chrome.

I'd love to see famous horses photoshopped different colors, just to see how they would look.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

my mare is a sorrel with flaxen mane and tail.. and she gets quite orangish in the summer.. I never thought that many people loved the chestnut/ sorrel.. news to me..lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Cloney









Bo

















Honey Boo Boo


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I LOVE bay dun. The stripier the better. I've always wanted one. And I'm not a huge white fan, but a nice splash just slows my heart. So what did I get? A grulla roan mare who ironically carries splash, but expresses it as a tiny star and the shortest socks you've ever seen. And the roan obscures her stripes. 

Certainly my next horse would be a bay dun. Haha nope. Perlino sabino who might have dun. Not a big fan if the color but warming up to it. 

I'm also a fan or red by itself or with dun. Both of my horses are homozygous black. And the color gods laughed and laughed...


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I really like buckskins, but my favorite color is definitely a bay or chestnut with lots of chrome. Funnily enough I don't adore pintos with too much white - I looove "minimally" marked pintos. I personally own a chestnut with only a little white star 

Dreamcatcher, Honey Boo Boo makes me drool every time I see her! (Never thought I'd say that haha)


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

It's funny, I was thinking about this thread on my drive in to work this morning, and I was thinking, now, what are my LEAST favorite colors? Pinto and appy. I like more subtle colors that aren't so loud. What do I own? a pinto and an appy, hahaha!

Goes to show, a good horse is a good horse! The horse I owned before these two was a big ole grey TB, and I was showing at the time. My mom said, get anything but a grey, bathing will be a pain with a grey. But he fit my needs to a tee, so I put up with endless baths.


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

I normally don't like appaloosas or paints either - like karliejaye said, too loud. Particularly dislike leopard appaloosas, but like the snowcap, varnish, or roan blanket w/ spots appys. Especially with a palomino or grey base colour (which tends to 'dim' the pattern, but still add lots of texture).


----------



## Sangria2 (Mar 29, 2014)

Silver Dapple, Black with no chrome, Buckskin & Bays are my fav. There is no bad color on a horse that has good conformation & a certain presence about it.

In my pasture I have, Silver Dapple (mine), Bay(ours) & Palomino(his).


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Fav color.. sorrel , chestnut . The darker shinier the red the better. Bays , color breeds are pretty. own , 1 sorrel, 2 blacks, 1 bay/brown , 1 bay, 1 buckskin / dun , 3 grey ,1 min marked
pali pinto mainly white.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

Black, buckskin and palomino are my favourites, but I'm also a sucker for anything with dapples or blue eyes. Lots of chrome is always preferred! 

Also any kind of paint with their "darker" colour being very pale is just gorgeous! 

My mare, Angel, is black with a white "anklet" and a star. She also has dapples in the fall.










Our barn herd has just about every colour you can think of. Bay, brown, white, paint, a couple different kinds of grey, black, red roan, palomino, chestnut and dun!


----------



## cheyennemymare (Oct 8, 2014)

I ride/own:
Sorrel and white Paint mare
Palomino Gelding
Leopard Appaloosa gelding
3 Sorrels
Fleabitten Gray mare

I'm a sucker for paints, appaloosas, and shiny chestnuts. I also love buckskins. My all time favorite, however, is a brown and white paint.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

It's more about shade then the color, just about all colors have a shade I like. Although I am definitely a sucker for all things dun (still want the right shade, and all the dun factor I can handle, but duns always turn my head). I generally consider brown and gray my least favorite colors, but have also seen horses in these colors I really liked. Obviously the color is just the icing, but there are enough horses in the World there is no reason I can't own the one I want in the color I want. I would love to have a medium splash white with a white tipped tail.

As for what I have now, my current ride is a perlino, very pretty when he's clean! And a buckskin dun (my future ride). Also have a gray, she was my nephew's, but he seems to have lost interest so she'll be for sale in the spring.


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

I like bay/back pintos (like mine), buckskin, buckskin pintos, bays (especially darker ones), certain chestnuts, back, dapple grey, appys, pretty much anything multicolored.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

A nice golden buckskin is my favorite. Followed by a nice bay or brown. Amount of white doesn't really matter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I've always been a fan of flaxen chestnut and tobianos of any colour variation. Typically, anything with a lot of chrome has always caught my eye. Now that I own two browns, that colour has also grown on me.


----------



## CAP (Jun 18, 2014)

I love buckskins, dunskin, grullas and horses with a full chrome package ex-specially if they have blue eyes, doesn't matter what color they are as there all flashy lol like Pale Face Dunnit, Spooks Gotta Gun and Gunner (Drool)

My little herd consists of a bay roan, dunskin and a dunalino.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Love my dark dapple grey but this "silver buckskin" is pretty incredible! Don't know if the description is right because the author on this site seemed to get a few wrong but some nice colors!

The 21 Most Unusual Horses That Make Even Unicorns Seem Basic - Dose - Your Daily Dose of Amazing

Ahhhh sadly I find out that this horse has been photoshopped! Wonder if anyone has seen a real horse of this color?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Chasin Ponies said:


> Love my dark dapple grey but this "silver buckskin" is pretty incredible! Don't know if the description is right because the author on this site seemed to get a few wrong but some nice colors!
> 
> The 21 Most Unusual Horses That Make Even Unicorns Seem Basic - Dose - Your Daily Dose of Amazing
> 
> Ahhhh sadly I find out that this horse has been photoshopped! Wonder if anyone has seen a real horse of this color?


You can find a real horse that color but it will be in a stage of grey and won't stay that way for long at all :lol:


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Chasin Ponies said:


> Love my dark dapple grey but this "silver buckskin" is pretty incredible! Don't know if the description is right because the author on this site seemed to get a few wrong but some nice colors!
> 
> The 21 Most Unusual Horses That Make Even Unicorns Seem Basic - Dose - Your Daily Dose of Amazing


 Yeah, I wouldn't take to much stock in what they say about these, the cremello appears to be a perlino. Grulla is a variation of buckskin?? Um...No, and not sure which they are talking about (I assume the ones below it), but they say "These horses are oddly enough created through artificial breeding selection", um..what??


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

I own my dream color ... Deep red bay with a blaze. Reggie is the perfect color for me ... I wanted stockings on his back legs, but I can handle two socks .


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Love isabella palominos! Also, dark dapple greys, blue roans, and buttermilk buckskins.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

This is why I didn't want a perlino... Oh he's lucky he's cute!!


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

I love Silver Blacks/Silver Dapples/flaxen liver chestnuts and so forth. Basically any really dark coloured horse with a light mane and tail.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Blue roan, sorrel and buckskins
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

I love Mustangs, I own a jet black mustang mare.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Sep 19, 2014)

I like a lot of colors, but there are some that really grab my attention:

Blue roan
Smokey brown dun (the stripes can be so vivid in this combination)
Amber champagne dun
Perlino or smokey cream dun
Bay with moderate Tobiano markings and a spotted blanket
Brown slipped Tobiano
Black frame with all legs solid
Heavy rabicano on black
Black-looking liver chestnut with an orangey flaxen mane and tail

I own a chestnut with frame and some variety of white spotting. I do like the white spotting that "climbs" up the leg in a patchy way like hers.


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't look at color so much as the horse under the color. Give me a nice stock horse in a nice cleanable color (meaning minimal chrome and no white tails :lol. I like me a good set of bold black points (bays, buckskins, duns, etc). The only type of palomino I will ever own is chocolate pali cause then the tail ain't pure white (had a nasty experience owning a halflinger cross, keeping that sucker clean turned me off of chrome and white tails).

Colors I own:
Bay (or brown, that's up for debate) one w/ no chrome and one w/ minimal chrome 
some sort of funky flaxen chestnut w/ no chrome
brownskin (brown based buckskin) w/ no chrome


----------



## Serendepity (May 16, 2014)

I love a grey dapple or a pale buckskin dun. 
My girl is bright red sorrel.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Now that Coronado's winter coat is darkening up, I'm really starting to like his color:


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

let's try this again:


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

wakiya said:


> let's try this again:


The pictures work in mobile view. I prefer to view the forum in desktop view on my phone but when I see little square icons in a post instead of pictures, I switch to mobile view and the pictures show. I don't understand it :/


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Pics worked for me when I clicked on the boxes. And I am glad I did, he is a beauty! Love that darker coat.


----------



## Exotic (Dec 29, 2014)

I really like Buckskin Overo's, but so so love black with cream mane and tail horses! But I sadly own a bay.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Favorited Horst? The two that are in my pasture. Very different personalities yet gentle "old souls"


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

THIS!!!!


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi All!

I like dark bay and black, altho my friend Banjo has taught me to appreciate a Paint format. And I _do_ like long silky ears!
But my favorite color of all is tame, and all of the crittters in my pasture meet this requirement 

ByeBye! Steve


----------



## Marissaa (Jan 27, 2015)

My favourites would have to be either a liver chestnut with chrome on all four legs and the face.. OR a solid, shiny black with no white whatsoever. Of course, colour would be the last thing I chose for if I were to buy a horse, but if I had a line-up of equally perfect horses and the only deciding factor was colour, that's what I'd choose!


----------

